# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ποιος θα..βοηθησει;;;;;;

## ζουμπι

Δεν νοιωθω καθολου καλα.Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να μου συμβαινει.ειμαι 34 κ νοιωθω απιστευτα κουρασμενη,δεν μπορω να βρω ησυχια πουθενα.Απο την εφηβεια κ μετα..δεν ξερω...ποτε δεν καταφερα να καταλαβω τον εαυτο μου.Διαβασα το θεμα "οριακη προσωπικοτητα"κ νομιζω οτι περιγραφει εμενα...θελω να βρω μια ακρη...παντα ετσι ημουν εψαχνα...εψαχνα..κ τελικα τα κατεστρεφα ολα στο τελος.Εχω παντρευτει 2 φορες κ παω για 3η.Πιστευα οτι αυτος ειναι ο ερωτας της ζωης μου αλλα...παλι τα ιδια νοιωθω...παλι θελω να αρχισω να τρεχω μακριαααααα!!!
Εχω κ ενα παιδι,ενα κοριτσακι 5,5 ετων απο το 2ο γαμο...αν εγω συνεχισω ετσι...τι εφοδια θα δωσω σ'αυτο το παιδι;;τι θα μαθει απο μενα;;;
Νοιωθω να πνιγομαι...να βουλιαζω..δεν ξερω τι θελω..τι δεν θελω...αλαλζω συνεχως δουλειες,στοχους,μια απο εδω κ μια απο εκει..κ στο τελος..ενα τιποτα!!!
Δεν εχω φιλες,ποτε μου δεν ειχα κ οσες φορες προσπαθησα...ολα ελειξαν αδοξα.Ξενερωνω αμεσως..μολις κατι δεν "βγει"οπως το ειχα πλασει στο μυαλο μου,τα βαφω μαυρα,βαριεμαι...κ το βαζω στα ποδια..εγω φευγω..παντα!!
Καποιες στιγμες η ιδεα του να φουνταρω απ'το μπαλκονι μου εγινε πολυ προσφιλης..αλλα...εχω το παιδι μου που νοιωθω τοσο υπευθηνη απεναντι σ'αυτο..,που να το αφησω;;
Δεν ξερω...με τιποτα δεν νοιωθω ευτηχια,δεν νοιωθω "γεματη",δεν μπορεσα ποτε να βρω αληθινο ενδιαφερον,τα βαριεμε ολα κ ολους!!!!
Υπαρχει καποιος που να νοιωθει τα ιδια;;μπορω να μιλησω λιγο;;;το εχω απολυτη αναγκη.Να παω σε ψυχολογο;;;φοβαμαι...μη με αρχισει σε τιποτα ηρεμιστηκα κ καταντησω "φυτο"....Τι να κανω;;;;;;

----------


## vince

Κάλως ήρθες στο φορουμ. 

Νομίζω πως εδώ θα πάρεις απαντήσεις κυρίως από συμπάσχοντες και όχι από ειδικούς. Καταρχάς θα σου έλεγα πρώτα να απευθυνθείς και να διαλέξεις κάποιον ψυχίατρο/ ψυχολόγο και μετά αν πιστεύεις πως αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να συμμετάσχεις και στο φορουμ, όσο θες. 

Δεν μπορεί να σε υποχρεώσει κανένας γιατρός να πάρεις φάρμακα εφόσον δεν το θέλεις εσύ η ίδια. Πρέπει όμως να αντιλαμβανόμαστε τις επιλογές που έχουμε για να νιώσουμε καλύτερα και να πατήσουμε στα πόδια μας πιο γερά. Διαφορετικά η ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί σε βοηθήσει εφόσον έχεις την διάθεση και την δυνατότητα.

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## ζουμπι

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Κάλως ήρθες στο φορουμ. 
> 
> Νομίζω πως εδώ θα πάρεις απαντήσεις κυρίως από συμπάσχοντες και όχι από ειδικούς. Καταρχάς θα σου έλεγα πρώτα να απευθυνθείς και να διαλέξεις κάποιον ψυχίατρο/ ψυχολόγο και μετά αν πιστεύεις πως αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει να συμμετάσχεις και στο φορουμ, όσο θες. 
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να σε υποχρεώσει κανένας γιατρός να πάρεις φάρμακα εφόσον δεν το θέλεις εσύ η ίδια. Πρέπει όμως να αντιλαμβανόμαστε τις επιλογές που έχουμε για να νιώσουμε καλύτερα και να πατήσουμε στα πόδια μας πιο γερά. Διαφορετικά η ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί σε βοηθήσει εφόσον έχεις την διάθεση και την δυνατότητα.
> 
> Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.



Σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.Τον τελευταιο καιρο το σκεφτομαι εντονα να απευθηνθω σε εναν ειδικο....δεν ξερω...ενα κουβαρι το μυαλο μου...παντως αληθεια σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ζούμπι, έχεις ανοίξει τρία διαφορετικά θέματα. Ποιο απ\' όλα σε απασχολεί περισσότερο?
Το πως αντιμετωπίζεις τη ζωή, πως αντιδρά ο σύντροφος σου στο πένθος, ή γιατί δεν λειτουργεί το τσατ?
Θες να τα πάρουμε ένα-ένα και να γίνεις πιο σαφής?

ΥΓ. Καλως ήρθες.....

----------


## ζουμπι

Καλημερα Θεοφανια.Ναι,εχεις δικιο...ανοιξα πολλα μετωπα.Για το chat μου απαντησαν.Αυτο που με \"καιει\"ειναι το οτι νομιζω πως ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι οριακη.Εδω κ πολυ καιρο εχω καταλαβει για τον εαυτο μου διαφορα πραγματα,τα οποια νομως δεν μπορουσα να εξηγησω η να εκφρασω.Νοιωθω την αναγκη πλεον να μιλησω...νομιζω πως εχω φτασει πια στον πατο,δεν αντεχω αλλο να νοιωθω ετσι.
Οσον αφορα το αλλο θεμα(πενθος),το ανοιξα γιατι εμενα μου εχει προκαλλεσει εντυπωση η συμπεριφορα του συντριφου κ ηθελα να ξερω αν αυτο κρυβει κατι η οχι..ετσι εγκυκλοπαιδικα.
Παντως σε ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα κ θα ηθελα να τα λεμε...εσυ πιστευεις πως χρηζω ιατρικης παρακολουθησης;;;

----------


## Remedy

δεν ειναι \"ιατρικη παρακολουθηση\" το να πας σε εναν ψυχαναλυτη να δεις τι σου συμβαινει εφοσον βασανιζεσαι..
αν κρινει οτι χρειαζεσαι και ψυχιατρο (δλδ συνταγογραφηση φαρμακων) η ειναι και ψυχιατρος ο ιδιος,θα σου το πει. αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να σε υποχρεωσει να παρεις φαρμακα αν δεν το θελησεις εσυ.
τουλαχιστον οχι αν δεν γινεις επικινδυνη για τον εαυτο σου και τους αλλους, και δεν ειναι τετοια η περιπτωση σου απ οτι καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by ζουμπι_
> Καλημερα Θεοφανια.Ναι,εχεις δικιο...ανοιξα πολλα μετωπα.Για το chat μου απαντησαν.Αυτο που με \"καιει\"ειναι το οτι νομιζω πως ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι οριακη.Εδω κ πολυ καιρο εχω καταλαβει για τον εαυτο μου διαφορα πραγματα,τα οποια νομως δεν μπορουσα να εξηγησω η να εκφρασω.Νοιωθω την αναγκη πλεον να μιλησω...νομιζω πως εχω φτασει πια στον πατο,δεν αντεχω αλλο να νοιωθω ετσι.
> Οσον αφορα το αλλο θεμα(πενθος),το ανοιξα γιατι εμενα μου εχει προκαλλεσει εντυπωση η συμπεριφορα του συντριφου κ ηθελα να ξερω αν αυτο κρυβει κατι η οχι..ετσι εγκυκλοπαιδικα.
> Παντως σε ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα κ θα ηθελα να τα λεμε...εσυ πιστευεις πως χρηζω ιατρικης παρακολουθησης;;;



Αγαπητη ζούμπι....
Πιστεύω πως όλοι μας λίγο-πολύ κάτι έχουμε. Είτε αυτό είναι κατάθλιψη, είτε είναι έντονη κυκλοθυμία, είτε οτιδήποτε.
Το θέμα είναι να μπορούμε να το παλεύουμε.
Αν φτάσουμε στο σημείο να μη μπορούμε να το χειριστούμε και να μας κάνει κουμάντο, τότε πρέπει να πάμε στο γιατρό...
Εσύ ξέρεις, εσύ αποφασίζεις....

Για το θέμα του φίλου σου, έχω να σου πω πως μπαίνεις σε μεγάλες περιπέτειες. Είσαι έτοιμη να ασχοληθείς ενεργά, να θυσιάσεις χρόνο και προσωπική προσπάθεια?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΠ

Ζούμπη,
Σε βοήθησε καθόλου το u2u που σου έστειλα?

----------

